# Best probiotics?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Natures Farmacy Digestive Enhancer is one I use. Recommended and used by many breeders and show people.


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

I use and like Geneflora by Cycles of Life for Pets for my Goldens


----------

